# Proxy servers in UK



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

Any people use these for online tv etc.....where you cant use them unless your in the UK?

any issues? or stories of what to avoid etc?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

el pescador said:


> Any people use these for online tv etc.....where you cant use them unless your in the UK?
> 
> any issues? or stories of what to avoid etc?


I have done, yes
I use a second router dd-wrt with hide my ass which means that no one knows where I am

No issues, its all down to your internet speed. You can stream normal around 2 mb, but you need at least 4 for HD


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

ah ok thanks
didnt realise there was software that could also do it.

just about to get into dd-wrt.


----------

